# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  مسارد متنوعه من مجمع اللغه العربيه الاردني..

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم........

من خلال هذا الموقع الرائع لمجمع اللغه العربيه الاردني يمكنكم ايجاد العديد
من المعاجم والمسارد المتخصصه في عدة مجالات كالهندسه, والتمريض, و الاذاعه والتلفزيون والعديد العديد من المعاجم الاخرى....

هنا

اتمنى الفائدة للجميع

دمتم بصحة وعافيه :Icon15:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا........

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مشكور عيوني

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا عجلوني ...

مجهود رائع ومميز يا صديقي ...

----------


## ajluni top

اشكركم جميعا على مروركم الجميل

----------


## احمد زكى فوزى

جميل فعلا مش عارف اقول ايه

----------


## CORVETE

رائع. مشكور أخوي

----------

